# Ambushed by a Croc



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

My mate Greg the Geko Hunter got ambushed in a local Broome Creek the other day  :shock: :lol:

REPORT: Caught and released two threadfin salmon and two trevally ;-) :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:










For those whose wrists are not otherwise occupied you can read the story here but alas it won't let me copy and paste. Watch out for that paste.

http://www.facebook.com/?sk=h_chr#!/photo.php?fbid=3566245327284&set=a.3566245287283.140006.1607455895&type=1&theater
~


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Yeh, pass on that kind of action..


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

................


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

How is this a trip report?


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

Admittedly no prey was caught. Despite the best efforts of the Croc, the Yakka managed to get away :lol:

But if that don't float yer Yak. It was a trip. This is a report. Get over it.
~


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

Have a read through this viewtopic.php?f=37&t=26458 pay specific attention to this:


> # Member Blogs and Websites:AKFF recognises that members may have their own blogs or websites where they publish trip reports and other kayak fishing related content. We think this is great, as it showcases kayak fishing to the world in a variety of format and content.
> We understand that what you may wish to publish on other sites may not be suitable for publishing here - ie video rich content, photo rich content etc etc.
> However we do not wish for AKFF to be used as a vehicle to only promote your own website - we refer to this as 'blind linking'. Effectively we do not want to see the types of posts along the lines of "I went fishing - check out my website at http://www.xyz.com for the trip report".
> Up until now, this has not been a issue as there have been relatively few members with their own sites, and gentlemen's agreements have been in place. But with more members developing and maintaining their own sites, we have now developed a formal position on the issue.
> ...


Then come back and write a trip report about your trip?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

.....................................


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I'll move it to the photo thread if no content is added by the end of the day.
We like to keep our trip report section pure.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

.......................


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

........................


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

...................................


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

My! And I thought Crocs were hostile.

Think I would rather brave their haunts ATM  
~


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

..................................


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

patwah said:


> So a gun is beautiful to have when you enter his area, yeah?
> 
> Would you shoot him?
> 
> Curious to know


Yes. If required to continue living.



patwah said:


> Would you kayak in this area?


Yes.



eric said:


> Are you often threatened by sunbathing wildlife?


No, but it has happened.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

eric said:


> Are you often threatened by sunbathing wildlife?


I've seen my fair share of "wildlife" sunbathing at the beach that looked pretty threatening given their chosen attire. Maybe if they lost 40ish kgs I wouldn't feel so threatened. :lol:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I would feel bad, but I'd still be alive to feel it.


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

NO WAY WOULD I SHOOT IT :shock:

Thy're great sport on poppers :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

keza said:


> I'll move it to the photo thread if no content is added by the end of the day.
> We like to keep our trip report section pure.


Well that yak has sailed but I have added some new content.

This post is just too much fun to have it relocated. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm probably opening myself up for a hearty discussion here but I must admit I'm a little bemused by the criticism levelled at a person willing to kill a croc in self defense on a fishing website.

Putting aside the protection of the species (as that hasn't been brought up as the reason) but I find it a little ironic that those that feel anger at the willingness to kill an animal are in fact hunters and killers themselves (putting myself in that same boat too and I'm fully understanding of the fact that most try and do it is a responsible manner, although most hunters would say the same).

Not just this instance but one that always gets me thinking about how some animals are more equal than others. nb. I don't own a gun, never have, did shoot one at a target once but didn't particularly do much for me.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

patwah said:


> ...even walking up to our chest in waist deep water. we carried boat oars or metal poles.


Walking in chest deep salt croc waters... At that stage of the hunt I would have figured the person venturing in was the meat pole.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

............................


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

> even walking up to our chest in waist deep water


Are you in the midget porn industry? How did you get up to your chest in waist deep water?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

paddy,

i heard there was picture of a large endangered creature with a brain the size of a peanut on here and i thought
you must have snapped a pic of mr swann on his way to deliver the budget.

as a croc farmer, how do you feel about safari/trophy hunting for crocs in the NT. numbers are apparently booming quite well and it would maybe provide indigenous employment. i hear cliemts are willing to pay big dollars.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Is it safe for a croc to wade into these waters? 

Trevor


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kayakone said:


> Is it safe for a croc to wade into these waters?
> 
> Trevor


Not if there are stingrays.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

nezevic said:


> > even walking up to our chest in waist deep water
> 
> 
> Are you in the midget porn industry? How did you get up to your chest in waist deep water?


Ha, gold! Nice pick up


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

patwah said:


> GlenelgKiller said:
> 
> 
> > I'm probably opening myself up for a hearty discussion here but I must admit I'm a little bemused by the criticism levelled at a person willing to kill a croc in self defense on a fishing website.
> ...


Well, you certainly have bigger eggs than me, they scare the crap out of me! Plus they don't smell too great. I have fished near them in the South Alligator on a trip north and they are certainly incredible to see in their natural habitat, it was the ones I couldn't see that had me nervous though.

With your background I can certainly appreciate your passion for these animals. As I said it just interests me how we have different standards for different creatures. What I would really like is a giant panda hat like Ben Stiller wears in Tropic Thunder but for some reason others find that controversial ;-)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

GlenelgKiller said:


> Well, you certainly have bigger eggs than me, they scare the crap out of me! Plus they don't smell too great.


I haven't smelt Paddy's eggs. Any luck, I never will. The idea of it does scare the crap out of me however.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

sbd said:


> GlenelgKiller said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you certainly have bigger eggs than me, they scare the crap out of me! Plus they don't smell too great.
> ...


Well played Sir :lol:


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

GlenelgKiller said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > > even walking up to our chest in waist deep water
> ...


And no comeback as yet.... :shock: :shock: :shock: Strange days indeed...


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

patwah said:


> My own thoughts are, if you put yourself in a situation where you are in a croc inhabited area ( vessel, landbased, or whatever) and need to use a firearm to protect yourself; should you be there with the firearm option as your only avenue out?


While we are waiting for the trip report (I vote to transfer to wildlife pics... Followed quickly to Off Topic) I was all ready to jump behind junglefisher. Actually still am. But in the blue I'm comfortable with sharks and wouldn't be happy with those spear gun heads with shot in them (do I have this right?) no problems with knife, paddle gaff, whatever and if that killed an attacking shark, I'd live with it too.

Certainly wouldn't paddle in croc areas without a gun and a will to use it if necessary.

Thanks Paddy, uncovering a bias is interesting. I can't intellectualize it right now, but I'm still with junglefisher.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

patwah said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Is it safe for a croc to wade into these waters?
> ...


Reading this thread, _especially the replies to exp2000 and BrisbaneJamie_, it doesn't seem all that tame to me. Methinks it might be safer to be "up to my chest in waist deep water", deep in croc country.

Trevor


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

You guys intellectualize way too much.

If it comes down to a situation where it's either you or them, who you gonna choose?

They're hardly an endangered speices and even if they were I still wouldn't sacrifice my life for my principles.
~


----------



## Judgewhisky (Feb 20, 2012)

An interesting discussion. May I add some fuel to the fire?
We are all hunters here. We all hunt fish. Some of us hunt animals.
Let's forget about laws for a minute and just pretend that we have to rely on on own resources to feed and protect our families.
If the environment we live and hunt in has inherent dangers, we would be stupid not to take measures to protect ourselves from these dangers.
Just last summer, I killed 1 snake and my dogs killed another in my yard to protect my family. (Snakes are protected too by the way.) I used a shovel on this occassion, but in the past I have used a gun because it was safer. ( a brown snake swallowed a budgie inside the cage and couldn't escape due to it's bulging belly.)
If I lived in an area which held crocs and I had to fish the waters to provide food for my family, I would take a gun, no question.
When I went on holidays to Cape York I took my rifles with me for protection against wild bulls, buffallo and wild pigs. I saw all of these animals as well crocs, but I never once felt threatened, so the rifles stayed in their bags for the whole trip. I had no need nor desire to put myself in any danger.

Personally, I don't think we as humans have the right to decide an animal has a right to live just because it is beautiful. My daughter has a pet rabbit which she loves dearly, but I have shot and eaten many wild rabbits. If a certain species is abundant, why not use it as a resource? In Australia many kangaroos are harvested and put to good use each year. If 30 trophy crocodiles are allowed to be taken from a river system each year to pay for a clinic to treat indigenous children, then I have no problem with it. I'm not a trophy hunter, but I don't begrudge those who are.

Also, all of you would agree that whales are beautiful creatures. But aren't they too a resource? If a country has millions of people to feed, would you rather they kill a million tuna or a few hundred whales. Who decides that a whale should have a right to live but a tuna doesn't?

Please, discuss this passionately, but try not to abuse others. We are all hunters.

Josh.


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

Trevor


> As for exp, explain exactly how one photo is a trip report?


You say that now you have my money.

Anyway not true. It says he let you go twice :lol: :lol: :lol:

_No Stingrays were harmed in the making of this Film_
~


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

exp2000 said:


> Trevor
> 
> 
> > As for exp, explain exactly how one photo is a trip report?
> ...


Mods, no trip report here. Must be close to shifting to somewhere else. The rules are clear and sensible.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

I'm dumber for having read all of the above. should have continued watching Biggest Loser with my wife.

What a croc!


----------



## Huwie (Mar 16, 2008)

Was I just Rick rolled?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

dru said:


> Mods, no trip report here. Must be close to shifting to somewhere else. The rules are clear and sensible.


The thread was moved out of trip reports many hours ago Dru.


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

garyp said:


> I'm dumber for having read all of the above. should have continued watching Biggest Loser with my wife.
> 
> What a croc!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
~


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

keza said:


> The thread was moved out of trip reports many hours ago Dru.


Why keza - you lied :shock:

Gotta admit though, with so many grandstanders on so many platforms my simple Trip Report has become all but unrecogniseable.

You guys all have major issues which may just constitute an abuse of this thread if not this forum.

Admittedly it was entertainig for a while but I'm pretty much over it.

You can all just shoot it out amongst yourselves now. The crocs really are safer in the water.
~


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Yep, I should have known it...rick rolled.

For the record I believe Crocs make great handbags


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the main trip report Brett.

It's so good to know no one was intimidated, had an opinion rammed down their throat, or had their own opinion disrespected.

I'm going fishing..

Trevor


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

exp2000 said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > The thread was moved out of trip reports many hours ago Dru.
> ...


If you can read this thread and think it belongs in the trip report section then you are on the wrong forum.


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

keza said:


> If you can read this thread and think it belongs in the trip report section then you are on the wrong forum.


Certainly not after it was mutilated by the politicians but then again that was not my doing now was it Kerry.

As for being the wrong forum, given such unmoderated mutilation, I can tell you with certainty that I am not the only member asking themslves if this is "The Right Forum".
~


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

exp2000 said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > If you can read this thread and think it belongs in the trip report section then you are on the wrong forum.
> ...


Bits of this thread contain worthwhile discussion, so I'm pleased it wasn't killed.
Your original post breached the acceptable use guidelines and it's a shame you were unable to copy the content straight into the post. This usually results in the crowd getting useless and it did. I personally thought it was still a worthwhile post, so I left it. Maybe that was my mistake, another mod may have deleted it instantly and sent you a pm explaining why.
Moderators are there to moderate when rules have been breached but the members lead the discussion and the direction of the content.
It is what you make it.


----------



## geebz (Mar 24, 2009)

> Now this is why control issues backfire, it 's why Mr Hitler and the Japanese got hell when they tried to control the world. Human beings enjoy their feedom including their right to think what they like, and as has been played out with great drama on this thread will fight to keep it.


Good ol' godwins law  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law

Not quite a comparison but hitler always seems to pop up


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

..............................


----------



## andrewG (Jun 15, 2011)

I know I can choose to ignore this thread, but given the general good nature of the forum as a whole, versus the post/s above, I think it would best be a "Mod" closed this thread, as I am sick of the bullshit it contains.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

.................


----------



## andrewG (Jun 15, 2011)

BrisbaneJamie said:


> Then don't read it andrew it's not rocket science. F***k. I was answering a man slandering my name if thats not too much of an inconvenience to your world.
> [zap]


thanks, :shock: and the pile gets higher


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

BrisbaneJamie said:


> I wouldn't ever want to share a trench with men with your heart.


If you're gonna share a trench with Paddy, make sure it's a big trench.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Next mention of Hitler, I'm going to annex Poland, and the poor bastards don't deserve it.

Play nice, ladies.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

sbd said:


> BrisbaneJamie said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't ever want to share a trench with men with your heart.
> ...


And make sure you stand down wind. His midget eggs smell


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't really care one way or the other about the post, where it should go or whether Hitler shoots crocs but people seem a bit sensitive lately.

This is nothing compared to some of the good old topics when the mods would have to shut down any thread that dared to bag Hobie because it would be instant war. They were fun days.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Ahhh eric, I was wondering when you would find a place for it.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Bertros said:


> Well played sir. Well played.


What the .... did you just .... say about me, you little bitch? I'll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I've been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I'm the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the .... out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my .... words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, ..... As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You're .... dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little "clever" comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your .... tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You're .... dead, kiddo.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Can we have a gun section where members post photos of themselves with various pieces of hardware while kayak fishing?


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

I would gladly go back and delete my original post and take down the whole thread with it were it in my power.

If you can read this thread and think it belongs in any section of the forum then you are on the wrong planet.

Talk about dribbling bullshit.
~


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

I think you'll find he is censoring himself. He's removed his avatar and kayak from his profile too. If big brother did it then it would have a "mod edit" in it or his handle would have gone black and posting history disappeared.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

The topic of crocs brings out a range of raw, testosterone filled, primal emotions. This place was getting too sanitised anyway. Nothing like a good brouhaha to entertain the masses. Should be more of it I say.

They do make for great shoes and handbags though.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

exp2000 said:


> BrisbaneJamie said:
> 
> 
> > ........................
> ...


if you want to see dribbling bullshit, look above. Jamie's posts are in the throes of self censorship, which is his right, if unnecessary in my opinion.

If you want to throw stones exp2000, feel free, within the site policy guidelines, but try and throw them at those who are doing you wrong, rather than pandering to your own paranoid delusions. If you are only on here for a stoush, then please request that I delete your membership, which I can and will do. If you think the mod team take any joy in fixing playground spats to maintain an approximation of decorum, you need to get out more.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

I find it a shame where this thread has headed, thought it had some potential


----------



## andrewG (Jun 15, 2011)

sbd said:


> exp2000 said:
> 
> 
> > BrisbaneJamie said:
> ...


can he censor his sent private messages?? :shock:


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh dear, still tears in my eyes. Best laugh I've had in weeks. Big wracks of laugh.

Context can be a buzz.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

You are all missing the point entirely!

He of the golden pixie toes demands that we let the crocs live.

If we don't it's Robo Boogie for us all

Sniff this one it's dead

Props to you Johnny

Woot


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

> if you want to see dribbling bullshit, look above. Jamie's posts are in the throes of self censorship, which is his right, if unnecessary in my opinion.


I agree, seems unneccessary. My bad but my comment regarding the degrading quality of the content stands. Seems like some people need to get a real life. I have edited my post accordingly.



> If you want to throw stones exp2000, feel free, within the site policy guidelines, but try and throw them at those who are doing you wrong, rather than pandering to your own paranoid delusions.


I am only paranoid because they're out to get me :lol:



> If you are only on here for a stoush, then please request that I delete your membership, which I can and will do. If you think the mod team take any joy in fixing playground spats to maintain an approximation of decorum, you need to get out more.


If you can look at my history and draw this conclusion then I accuse you of being delusional. It was my post that was hijacked not vice-versa. As for getting out more, well I admit I had to lookup "stoush". Never heard that one before.

However, I would be grateful if you deleted this thread. It's not the one I started.
~


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

eric said:


> FazerPete said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really care one way or the other about the post, where it should go or whether Hitler shoots crocs but people seem a bit sensitive lately.
> ...


Gee mate, that's a bit harsh...you...you...poncy glass paddling . :twisted:  ;-)  :lol: 8) :?  :shock:   ;-)

By the way, have there been any more sightings of Hitler in Moe lately. I heard he was in hiding in a place of primitive people who have never seen the news so Moe seems to fit.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

I'm disappointed. I thought the story was going to be about a 1 metre long flathead in Tuross.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

exp2000 said:


> My mate Greg the Geko Hunter got ambushed in a local Broome Creek the other day  :shock: :lol:
> 
> REPORT: Caught and released two threadfin salmon and two trevally ;-) :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Still a trip report, by his mate, not 2 paragraphs long admittedly, but worthwhile IMO. Those who live up there are game to go yak fishing with these around.

Where did all the other crap (5 pages) come from? It is only a few of us who have been there, in that environment.

Trevor


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hmmmmmmm....


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

patwah, i got sent this but after investigation i believe it to be a cruel hoax

http://www.penguins4sale.com/

it got me thinking, as a raiser of baby crocs, is it possible to raise one in say ,a spa bath in a brisbane house. do they have to have salt water, what do they eat, how quickly do they grow, do you still have access to any nests.

otherwise, what about a small freshwater croc/alligator. would this be a better option.

interested in your thoughts.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

You cannot legally own a croc or alligator in Qld unless you get an exhibitors licence. This invloves actually doing replite shows a certain number of times a year, regular inspection etc.
Better to move to Vic (and maybe SA?) where you can own freshies or salties legally, no gators though.
Gators make the best pets by a long shot, then salties, then freshies. Although murd will disagree, most freshies end up quite skitzo in a captive environment.
They grow fairly slowly, depending on how much you feed them. Remember that for juvie crocs, their main food source is insects and small animals so feeding them chicken necks is not the best for their long term health. Most people get about 5 years before their salties get over 2m and need to be rehomed.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

grinner said:


> what do they eat, how quickly do they grow, do you still have access to any nests.


You can feed them penguins.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

keza said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > what do they eat, how quickly do they grow, do you still have access to any nests.
> ...


At $ 25 / penguin? Sounds expensive. Don't they eat dog food?

Or cats?

Trevor


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Only when it's wrapped in dog.

Or cat.


----------



## Mzuri (Jan 19, 2010)

For those members who fear crocs, what say you mount one of these on your yak :lol:


----------

